# Redwood



## gman2431 (Dec 29, 2020)

Finished this up over the weekend. I might go back and shoot some clear on it, or at least buff it some for a little more shine, once the oil has cured well.

Nice little piece of redwood that ended up being 8 tall, 5.5 wide, and hollowed to just under three eighths of an inch. The lid is a small chunk of spanish cedar I got from @Mr. Peet and turned, carved and painted black. I was being cheap and didnt want to use any of my blackwood... 

Any critiques are more than welcomed! (Expect photography... I am working on a lightbox as we speak... LOL)

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 29, 2020)

I'll be first - Absolutely Beyouteeful!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 29, 2020)

Looks great!

I like the treatment you did to the lid, but I'm wondering if you intend for people to have a hard time opening it. Perhaps give them something to hold if they want to lift the lid? A knob, a finial, a brass hook? (Ok, not a brass hook )

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 29, 2020)

duncsuss said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I like the treatment you did to the lid, but I'm wondering if you intend for people to have a hard time opening it. Perhaps give them something to hold if they want to lift the lid? A knob, a finial, a brass hook? (Ok, not a brass hook )


Great ideas and also ones that have been dancing around in my head! I thought bout doing more of a "knob" shape but didnt want to add too much height and make it look unbalnced, my finial game is not strong... I will have to work on that! Not a brass hook but some brass of some sort might add to the look! I could turn that easy enough also!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 29, 2020)

Great job with this beautiful wood. I do like the lid. From the top view it took me a second to determine if the lid was on or if I was seeing the abyss. That is cool feature. Again, not that I don’t like the lid bit this presents a good opportunity to try a couple of other lid ideas maybe with a finial or a delicate handle. Just a good chance to play around with no down side. Again, great job on this piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 29, 2020)

Beautiful piece.  lots to look at in that one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 29, 2020)

First off, beautiful piece of redwood. I like the shape and proportions of your piece. But when I think about the lid, I think about the function. Is it a little cookie jar? Candy dish? With that small of an opening people will have to pour out whatever is in there, they won't be able to reach inside. In that case I agree with the others that some type of handle would make it easier to open. So before you fiddle with the lid, you might think about what you want people to do with it. Maybe it's just an eye catching, beautiful piece of wood and there's no need to modify the lid. If it's a vase for dry flowers, or a pen & pencil holder, something like that, you don't need a lid at all.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## The100road (Dec 29, 2020)

Wow. Very cool! I think adding a clear or little more shine is a good idea.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 29, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> First off, beautiful piece of redwood. I like the shape and proportions of your piece. But when I think about the lid, I think about the function. Is it a little cookie jar? Candy dish? With that small of an opening people will have to pour out whatever is in there, they won't be able to reach inside. In that case I agree with the others that some type of handle would make it easier to open. So before you fiddle with the lid, you might think about what you want people to do with it. Maybe it's just an eye catching, beautiful piece of wood and there's no need to modify the lid. If it's a vase for dry flowers, or a pen & pencil holder, something like that, you don't need a lid at all.


Just a hollow vessel that is probably destined to sit on a mantle/shelf for its life. I did not create this with any intention of functionality. I do however plan to step into urn making and this is the start of that. Obviously, I cant have a big gapping hole in the side of an urn so this one wont work for that..!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maverick (Dec 29, 2020)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 29, 2020)

Cody, there is so much to look at in that wood. That is incredible..........looks like something that could be held, turned, studied, admired, turned, something else discovered,...........wow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 29, 2020)

Stunning. With so much figure and beauty in the wood, you chose a perfect profile to showcase the grain. I also really like the contrasting lid, and don’t mind it not having a knob. Art doesn’t have to serve a dual purpose of beauty and function. Excellent work!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Dec 29, 2020)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 29, 2020)

Looks fantastic Cody, as said above, a knob or finial might finish it off better, I agree it might be good if you brought up the shine a little. Have you been taking lessons from Cliff? I think I detect some of his influence in this piece....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 29, 2020)

That is gorgeous,I’ve gone back and stared it it a few times!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 29, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Looks fantastic Cody, as said above, a knob or finial might finish it off better, I agree it might be good if you brought up the shine a little. Have you been taking lessons from Cliff? I think I detect some of his influence in this piece....


I agree it is very cliff'esque... I've been paying attention closely over the years of knowing him, and honestly, this never would have happened without him and I'm pretty grateful for that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 29, 2020)

Wonderful piece of wood and great job turning it. Love the contrast of the dark lid.

I'm 50/50 on wether a finial would help or hinder the look. The relatively "flat" (for lack of a better word) top I think lends itself to some sort of finial to extend the height, but on the other hand, really like the dark mound shaped lid you already have. It makes the eye keep looking back to the body and the beautiful wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 29, 2020)

Eye-catching Redwood! Love the character embedded in it. Do think a little more shine would be helpful. I'm actually for not having a lid on it! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Dec 30, 2020)

Wow! I just noticed the carved dimples in the lid. I love it even more!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 30, 2020)

After @Barb mentioned the dimples,i had to go back and look at it once more because i didn't notice them. What a great piece of work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 30, 2020)

Very cool Cody. I think it all flows well. As for the lid I don’t think it needs a knob or finial. A piece like this will sit as decor and not really function. opening and closing would not be an option at least for me. Pretty wood and love the lid texturing. Agree with the comment above on the top shot, wasn’t sure it was the lid or looking inside of the vessel which is a cool effect I think. Well done!

As for shine I am always tore up on this one. I like the warm matte finish of buffed oil but I think people really like shiny if you are to sell them. Decisions decisions. Plus oil is idiot proof for the most part which is what I need. Shiny takes a lot of work but could up your sales price.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 30, 2020)

I love it! As an urn, I’m not sure it needs a finial, but I also think it would look good with a short, horizontal topper. What the Texas guys would call ‘Longhorn’ shaped.

Here’s a poor example of what I’m talking about:

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

